# Used Snowblowers - Bad Lying Sellers



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

For sale on craigslist in my area:

Ariens 28" deluxe. Used twice. Paint is still fresh looking. New at **** $1200
Asking $750.

By the picture he posted, I can tell that it is a 15-25 years old snowblower. Yeah right, he only used it twice. I'm not saying that it is not worth $750. I'm saying that he is a bad liar. Make it appealing, but stay relative to its true condition. Everyone is saying the same thing, but at least they have the newer models.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Post the link to make this more interesting

.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Post the link to make this more interesting
> 
> .


I wasn't going to, but here you go:
https://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/d/springfield-snowblower/7018647807.html

Just don't bother him. I don't even know why I created this thread in the first place. To amuse everyone on here, maybe.
I doubt if he will be able to sell it at that price. They usually go for weeks and months.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

actually doesn't look that bad but of course you would have to inspect in person.

but i don't know nothing about Ariens.


----------



## infiniti30 (Jan 22, 2017)

The seller only used it twice, once when he bought it from the original owner to test it out and again after he tuned it up and put the $750 price tag. To be honest it looks good but that picture quality is pretty bad. Will he get $750, probably not.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> actually doesn't look that bad but of course you would have to inspect in person.
> 
> but i don't know nothing about Ariens.


Look good to me. Some people like old more than new. It is just the way he listed it. He even called it "deluxe". I hope it was something similar to a current deluxe model.

They just don't sell quick around here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol. ..... Those SnowHogs are worn pretty good ..... I would never pay 750.00 for that .... But then again, I never paid for any of the 6 machines I own ..... 😊😁 ....


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

infiniti30 said:


> The seller only used it twice, once when he bought it from the original owner to test it out and again after he tuned it up and put the $750 price tag. To be honest it looks good but that picture quality is pretty bad. Will he get $750, probably not.


What about "paint is still fresh"? How can it be fresh after 20 years? He should have said it more specifically, like "used twice since I bought it used". Make me think that he is a saleman. Maybe it is just me, but I like to throw people under the bus for small mistakes.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

That thing is from the mid 2000's and did not go near that amount new. I paid $1100 for my 11528, in 05. Quite the embellisher.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The seller would be lucky to get $25 to $100 for that thing around my area.
Anybody with common sense wouldn't pay much for that machine that came from a Big Box store, knowing of the low quality that is sold from them.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

As a rule of thumb, the word Craiglist is defined as ..."Caveat Emptor"..


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...r-snow-blowers/manufacturer/ariens/model/1128


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ST1100A said:


> The seller would be lucky to get $25 to $100 for that thing around my area.
> Anybody with common sense wouldn't pay much for that machine that came from a Big Box store, knowing of the low quality that is sold from them.


*Ariens is Ariens. Toro is Toro, There aren't varying productions for Big box stores and Dealer stores. *


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> The seller would be lucky to get $25 to $100 for that thing around my area.
> Anybody with common sense wouldn't pay much for that machine that came from a Big Box store, knowing of the low quality that is sold from them.


lucky to get $25?

Are you inhaling Fluid Film or what?

.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would expect the Tractor House to ask very top dollar for anything they sell. 
At least they are not saying it is 2 years old or quoting a bogus original new price.

Pricing is regional. Where I live pricing is pretty high and that machine would not get $750. I would have to see it of course to really evaluated its condition. You can inspect the augers and inside of the bucket as well as look at the oil and plug. The should be pretty clean. In person you can tell if it was painted. If it truly was used only 2 times, it may be worth close to that in the next month or so. 

From the posters obvious mis truths it would be pretty tough to believe it let along prove it.


Hey, ask him if he has the original sales slip. At 2 yrs old would anything be still under warrantee from Ariens? Just for laughs of course. Move on.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Generally speaking, those units were built better than the ones being sold now. It uses the older style gearbox that virtually stayed the same since the 10000 series. Notice the way it curves down on the sides, those units stay dry inside the gearbox, unlike the ones built now that are known for moisture getting in and slipping. The unit is in overall great shape and clean. Here in New Jersey in the dead of winter $750 is not out of the question. That style bucket is also very good. The tires don't look worn, they just picked up garage dust being rolled on the floor.
The one other thing it has going for it, is that solid American made Tecumseh engine. A lot better than the chinese engines going on the Ariens now.
Did he lie, yes. If he corrected his ad to be more truthful would he sell it for that price, probably, in the dead of winter with snow on the ground, depending where he is. I was just in home depot yesterday, a machine of that size and power was around $1399. So even at $750 a person would still be spending about half what they would spend on a new one. Would I buy it? No.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I got curious and did some looking on CL in the Boston area after I posted and i will say that there are some people asking about that for machines of similar age size and power in what is considered the more heavy duty brands. Toro, Simplicity Ariens etc. And some much less.



I am far from an Ariens expert. I have worked on some older 524's and owned a 926 of mid 2000's era for a few months. I tuned it up and did the dual belt upgrade. Then sold it. I remember asking 495 and took 450. This was last January a little past the peak buying season. Pricing is very regional and seasonal. In his favor, from now until Christmas this is the peak buying time. 

I did not like it for me. I found it hard to steer as it was very heavy and I could never get use to the controls. In particular the auger and tractor levers are flipped from the MTD brands I have become use to using. I Live in a city type, dense environment and there is not a lot of space to throw snow. Something that throws snow 40 feet is not always productive. It can actually make it harder to use.



Not to beat a dead horse, the fact that he says it is 2 years old is really damaging his credibility on anything else he claims.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Dusty said:


> Notice the way it curves down on the sides, those units stay dry inside the gearbox


Nice catch. Ariens should have kept it that way. Instead, they made it flat so that they can mount all engine sizes on it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not lying but he's definitely smokin' something.
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/hsh/d/mechanicsburg-mtd-snowblower-needs-tlc/7016872816.html


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Not lying but he's definitely smokin' something.
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/hsh/d/mechanicsburg-mtd-snowblower-needs-tlc/7016872816.html


Now _this_ might be a $25-$100 machine. 

Even for us Entusiasts who can see the inner beauty in almost any machine. 


.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

88-tek said:


> As a rule of thumb, the word Craiglist is defined as ..."Caveat Emptor"..


Along with ebay to some extent, kijiji, facebook trading pages, local shopping papers... Pretty much all of them.
Personally, I've had great results buying and selling on Craigslist.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tdipaul said:


> Now _this_ might be a $25-$100 machine.
> 
> Even for us Entusiasts who can see the inner beauty in almost any machine.
> 
> ...


I think when he's saying "needs tlc." It stands for Truck Load of Cash. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Up in Ontario,Canada we have a site called kijiji , lots of good snowblowers.Of course its let the buyer beware,as all buy anything used is.
In the last 5 years snowblower use has only been 6 to 8 times per season, so there are always good, hardly used machines.
Most problems are bad gas, cured with carb clean.
This time of year though if its a running unit , you can try it before you buy it.

Best of luck


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I am not sure but I think the chain drive is of the same crap drive that is on the 1028 Deluxe (924116). These units have a hex shaped peg that bolts to the side case and has a plastic wheel on the end to keep tension on the drive chain. If the blower gets into a heavy pull, the chain goes straight between the two sprockets and moves the roller peg up and bends the case. When the load goes away, the peg stays bent away. Excess chain then pools at the bottom and gets hung up on the bottom cross base.
As usual, Ariens "Never heard of such a thing" and offered no help when I spoke with them. I wound up adding another bearing with hex shaft gear as a third point. No problems with it since. Engineering 101 for the Aeriens designers was missed that month.
Robert


----------

